# Mazuri Lab Blocks



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Mazuri is what I've been feeding my guys since I found out they need lab blocks, I read on here that Mazuri was a good brand, but that was about a year ago. But I was reading another topic and I saw that Mazuri is like 23% protein and that that is not good for them ??? So I was wondering if Mazuri is good or not?
If not could you tell me some brands that are good for them that are carried by petsmart? I could maybe order online, but I doubt my mom would go for that.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

You can order Harlan Teklad from theratshop.com. You do have to pay shipping but it's like $1 per pound (less the more pounds you buy). =)


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

catsandscales said:


> You can order Harlan Teklad from theratshop.com. You do have to pay shipping but it's like $1 per pound (less the more pounds you buy). =)


Harlan Teklad says it has 24% protein? Maybe I was wrong on why Mazuri was bad?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

The only Mazuri one i know of that is ok is the Mazuri breeder f6 one with is i think 16% protein http://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5M30.pdf

I get mine or should say use to at a feed store (out here it is richie feed and seed) but i now buy extrusions for now. 



JaqandChewsmom said:


> catsandscales said:
> 
> 
> > You can order Harlan Teklad from theratshop.com. You do have to pay shipping but it's like $1 per pound (less the more pounds you buy). =)
> ...


HT has different types and proteins from 14% and up like this one here http://www.theratshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=111 

And if your in Canada you can order HT from http://www.chinchilla.ca/list.php?Category=F&source=feed


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I have Mazuri Rat & Mouse Diet For all life stages. 
Crude Protein, min 23.0% 

Ah okay, the only one I saw was Harlan Teklad 8604 That's still all I can see, so I'm assuming it's just my computer messing up as usual :
What's a good amount of protein for rats then?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Mazuri is a good food, it's just too high in protein. you can lower it by making your own grain/cereal mix or giving them lots of fruit and veggies. if you order harlan teklad though, you want the 2014 or 2018. this is what i buy, it's harlan 2018 under a different name. with shipping, it's about 60 bucks for a 40 pound bag


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> Mazuri is a good food, it's just too high in protein. you can lower it by making your own grain/cereal mix or giving them lots of fruit and veggies. if you order harlan teklad though, you want the 2014 or 2018. this is what i buy, it's harlan 2018 under a different name. with shipping, it's about 60 bucks for a 40 pound bag


They also get the 'suebees mix' that I make at home. And they get Veggies daily and fruits every other day. Plus treats of course  
Our Petsmart I think has the Living World Extrusion Hamster food, that would be alright if I can't order online. Of course if Mazuri is okay, I think i'll continue feeding them that.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> Mazuri is a good food, it's just too high in protein. you can lower it by making your own grain/cereal mix or giving them lots of fruit and veggies. if you order harlan teklad though, you want the 2014 or 2018. this is what i buy, it's harlan 2018 under a different name. with shipping, it's about 60 bucks for a 40 pound bag


I checked, and for me, shipping is only 17 dollars. It's 41.73 for the 40 pound bag! That's so cheap!!


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I was feeding Mazuri and had to stop because all my girls started getting way overweight and one of my girls started losing hair due to the protein being so high. I switched to HT and everyone is healthy and beautiful again. 

Plus, HT is SO much cheaper than Mazuri. I didn't realize how much money I was wasting until I switched.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd really like to get them HT or Oxbow, but ordering online is most likely not going to be allowed and since I have no job atm my mom buys the food lol But if I tell her it's way cheaper the rats may be switching to HT. I'd just like to provide them with the best food I can


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Living World Extrusion for Hamsters is actually a decent rat food, with its ingredients and percentages, I believe its 16% which is just fine 

I have seen it a lot of different places so if you cannot order the HT, you can look into this one.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I used to feed the Mazuri F6, and whilst my guys did okay they didn't thrive or have thick full coats. When I switched to Hamsters Living World Extrusion (which is 15%) the difference was incredible!! However at 12.99 for 3lbs and at the time I had about 25 rats to feed.... it was working out to be so expensive. 

You could maybe buy a bag of Hamsters Living World and mix it in with your Mazuri. Then just look at your grain mix and change it a bit as the suebee recipe is pretty useless nutrition wise. If you can't get the HT that is.

Otherwise ordering online works out to be so much cheaper. For me including delivery it works out to be $2 per pound. (Although I do have to get it delivered to my parents house and go pick it up)


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, price isn't too high compared to what we pay now. We get the Mazuri for around $8.00 for a 2lb bag. Of course I only have 2 atm and getting a third at the end of this month/early December

Really? :-\ Seems I'm finding out most of what I feed my boys isn't the best. And I've done a ton of research. What could I do to improve that then?
Here's what they get:
½ lb Rolled oats
6 oz bag Puffed rice cereal 
12 oz box Total cereal
½ lb Dry whole wheat pasta 
¼ lb (about) Sunflower seed
They used to get Cheerios but I've since stopped mixing that in.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

get rid of the puffed rice and add something like flax seed, millet, soy nuts, rye flakes, etc


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

And the dry pasta is quite fattening, my guys only get a small handful in their entire mix. You can add other kinds of oats, bran flakes, barley, pumpkin seeds, sesame seeds, pinch of garlic powder (for immune system and coat), buckwheat, bulgar, wheat kurnels, quinoa, wheat germ, flaked peas, dried fruit, dried veggies, unsweetened dried coconut and freeze dried insects occasionally.

You can also occasionally give them a small amount of cooked rice on a dice. (MUST be cooked!!)

And a spray of canoila oil over their veggies every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is that mix part of their staple diet?


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> Is that mix part of their staple diet?


Yes, they get 1 cup in the morning.


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm able to get Oxbow Regal Rat in my area and I absolutely love it. I noticed a different within a week just with their behavior (more engery) and there was less poop and no stink to it. I used Mazuri when I first got my rats, but after switching to Oxbow I don't think I would ever use it again.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

oxbow is one of the best blocks, on par with harlan teklad i think... only downside is, lots of rats will refuse to eat it, or refuse to eat it after a while which is too bad because it's a lot easier to get than harlan.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

JaqandChewsmom said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that mix part of their staple diet?
> ...


the mix isn't a balanced diet. You are already using Mazuri which has the too high protein, but you can feed lots of veggies to bring down the protein levels in their diet. 

As much as ema doesn't like Suebee's Mix it IS a balanced diet when you have no opportunity at quality lab blocks, which you do!

If you want to do the mix, just do it as a treat 2-3 times a week but not as their staple.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

Just ordered the Native Earth ;D 40 lb bag for $49.91! Hopefully my boys like it lol


----------

